
A Note to the CEO: Drive the Board of Directors | Kellblog - mblakele
http://kellblog.com/2011/02/03/a-note-to-the-ceo-drive-the-board-of-directors-2/
======
tomhallett
I have a feeling that if a first-time ceo purposed the game-points system he'd
be laughed out of the room and that he's not ready to play with the big boys.
If you have experience you could throw your weight around and make it work,
but I'm unsure about a rookie doing that.

I really like his last section about framing the relationship and making it
deliver value.

